# Bearded dragon thread  - AGAIN!



## Crysta (Sep 2, 2010)

Sorry, I am making a new thread...

I came across some beardies on kijiji that this lady is giving away because her son is going away to university. 
I stop by the house without even waiting for an e-mail back, because 'if its free its going to go soon!', they so shouldn't have left their address on there haha

Anyways I get there, the lady invites me in and explains_ how her son went off the low end when she got cancer and stuff, and kind of ignored the lizards for a few months. _

I was like aw, that's horrible, I hope you're okay.

She's says_ yeah i know. But I need to get rid of these guys because of the germs and crickets are horrible, and I do not want to be taking care of them while he is in university._

So, we get into this reptile room, with 4 bearded dragons.

One looks like its dead. I see a beardie, that looks like he is not breathing all very skinny/dark and I was like, is he dead? _She's like I hope not!..._

Anyways the other three are in not very good condition, but it isn't too bad... They are pretty active.

Ill be picking them up tomorrow. Everything that comes with them is free. 2 40g tanks,a n exoterra and a 20g they pitched in as well. 

I am also taking their very skinny uromastyx in hopes of it gaining some weight, then I can rehome him to a better place.

But man  I guess I would be horrified of my parents catching cancer too but that's just bad 

Hopefully I can make a very highfat diet in hopes of them all gaining some weight.

I read avocado is a very high fat fruit..is this healthy to feed?  (goes to bearded dragon.org... )

Thanks,
Crysta


----------



## Dyn (Sep 2, 2010)

Can you give more details on how they were being kept?

basking light? uvb? any of that?

I would probably put them on a regular diet rather than trying to make a high fat diet.


----------



## Crysta (Sep 2, 2010)

Yes they had basking bulbs, they where kept in a big crate like thing, no window view just wood sourrounding...with nothing to climb on just concrete floor. 

Ill post pictures once they arrive to the house of their condition.

Euromastix is veeerry skinny, I think. Because from the pictures i've seen they are usually quite bulky.


----------



## Dyn (Sep 2, 2010)

What about a florescent light for uvb?

Concrete floor probably isnt too good for their feet.


----------



## Crysta (Sep 2, 2010)

Nope. Some tail was missing as well 

I am not sure about the UVB, but I will buy new ones once they get here.

Also when I went there, a bulb had exploded in the cage, the lady said she has no idea how it happened, but it can't be safe either, with glass peices everywhere!

The price of free = heartbreaking.

Wooo good thing i research! lol

Avocado  	
Unknown toxicity -* deadly *for birds

Assuming since its a reptile, related along some long lines... its not good for him  
from http://www.beautifuldragons.503xtreme.com/Nutrition.html


----------



## pouchedrat (Sep 3, 2010)

Yeah, there's a craigslist ad for near me right now with "free adult bearded dragon, should not be bred" ...which makes me tempted but at the same time, the beardie probably will come with lots of medical expenses or other problems.

Too many out there not caring for their beardies right, and i'm only a newbie to their care, only had our baby for a few months.


----------



## Crysta (Sep 3, 2010)

I've rescued an imaciated little dragon before, but that was when I was 12. Didn't live long, only around 6-7 months  hopefully this time goes better. Although the dragon I had when I was 12 was around 3 months. All these four are adults so hopefully they will pull through.


----------



## Crysta (Sep 3, 2010)

Okay here we are

Ill go with the bad first? 







So I picked them up, when I arrived the glass was all cleaned up Etc.. little lizards fed. 
The picture you see was horrible though, 2 of them, which includes the sickly above didn't have a basking bulb for a possible (4 days) since the guy wasnt home.  He was all cold to touch and breathing really slowly 

He's in pretty bad condition, his front legs are really bad... One of them is like rotting?






..MBD? Not enough UV? Then why isn't the other 6 year old companions showing the same side effects?

I bathed him, and he drank some water so he's pulling through, looks like he will need a vet checkup in the next couple days. (long weekend) He also keeps moving to the cool end of the aquarium, while the other 3 are basking merilly, is this due to him giving up?







These 3 are in a temporary setup together because I found out one side of my room sockets don't work!!! wtff! Ill need to buy an extension cord, for now they are all together.

I also found out I might have 2 females and 1 male (healthish) 
Unknown for the sickly one, too skinny death to tell.

Which is probably why he was kept separated...

The biggest beardie...my sink is 16 inches wide. He's 17inches measured. 9 inches of body.






Him all fired up..he's more yellow not wet. Pale. 






Him






Heres the second smallest beardie (smallest is sickie)





Toes gone






This was the meanest beardie when I was there picking her up, but she turned into a sweetie when it was bath time, and she will actually take food out of my hand ^^

She also cocks her head weirdly to the side, inquisitively






Meet Stubby, Stubby has a Stub. He said he got her like that when she was a baby, but I dunno.. 






She's also very flamed colored, nice tints of red. How do I know she's a she? because Mr. tired to impregnate her with his jewels.. so I will be separating MR from everyone tomorrow when I get my extension cord. 






Not flamed up, but wet






Here is mali euromastyx... not very healthy. Very skinny. Ill be giving him vegies amongst vegies and seeds for awhile till he gets all fatty and sent to a new home. 

Not looking very alive











After a hot bath, or great warmth, he's all warm and runnyish. At least I got all the poop off of him it was so gross...







Btw all these dragons had a bunch of poop on them...which is why I bathed them as soon as they got here to get warm quickly and cleaner...Still some poop in the scales.

Should I give them a bunch of silkies? ...


----------



## pouchedrat (Sep 4, 2010)

ugh that's heartbreaking... seen some bad rescues out there lately it seems.

Some people do sell "nipped" bearded dragons for cheaper, so it's possible stubbies were bought as nipped cheapo's as babies.


----------



## NevularScorpion (Sep 4, 2010)

the first one looks like its really dying I don't know if you can still save him (he looks male because of its head shape but not 100%). I recommend to bring it to the vet asap. he looks dehydrated and severe MCD. He needs some calcium shot(don't know what you call it) and force feeding. make sure all the food that they are eating right now are dusted with calcium with d3. also the euro is also in a pretty bad shape you have to force feed it too if its too weak to eat. good luck


----------



## Crysta (Sep 4, 2010)

the euro is fine, he's eating like a champ since i raised his temps to 120 lol

As for the beardie its the long weekend (labor day is monday) so tuesday he will be going to the vet. Hopefully he makes it till then!

ps stubby is an awesome dragon.

I just gave away the large male(the 17 incher) that was causing a rucus to a good person who keeps reptiles. I dont feel bad for giving him away, he's too horny = healthy enough in my books... lol


----------



## NevularScorpion (Sep 4, 2010)

CentipedeFreak said:


> I just gave away the large male(the 17 incher) that was causing a rucus to a good person who keeps reptiles. I dont feel bad for giving him away, he's too horny = healthy enough in my books... lol


good move! because you might end up with eggs on spring lol


----------



## Crysta (Sep 4, 2010)

The little sickie one is not moving at all, and doesnt seem to be breathing, eyes half open... I think ive lost him 

at least he parted this world warm


----------



## mouse (Sep 4, 2010)

it's been a while since i had beardies... the only ones i had were some i bought cheap because they all had tail nips and missing toes. i did buy waxworm or what they were called (similar to a mealworm but they were soft and white and fat) used them to fatten them up a bit when they didn't want to eat.
maby if you feed them waxworms every once in a while with the reg diet of veggies and crix, maby they'll gain some fat/weight back?


----------



## NevularScorpion (Sep 4, 2010)

CentipedeFreak said:


> The little sickie one is not moving at all, and doesnt seem to be breathing, eyes half open... I think ive lost him
> 
> at least he parted this world warm


Sorry to hear that  I hope the rest will gain weight fast. good luck


----------



## Versi*JP*Color (Sep 4, 2010)

That sucks.
Losing T's is one thing but losing reptiles is a whole lot sadder.


----------



## Crysta (Sep 5, 2010)

mouse said:


> it's been a while since i had beardies... the only ones i had were some i bought cheap because they all had tail nips and missing toes. i did buy waxworm or what they were called (similar to a mealworm but they were soft and white and fat) used them to fatten them up a bit when they didn't want to eat.
> maby if you feed them waxworms every once in a while with the reg diet of veggies and crix, maby they'll gain some fat/weight back?


Sounds good to me, and its possible for the nippy leg part  poor girl though. She's all good though. What a eater... lol



NevularScorpion said:


> Sorry to hear that  I hope the rest will gain weight fast. good luck


Yep me too!  I will give them lots of squash too.



SpyderBoy606 said:


> That sucks.
> Losing T's is one thing but losing reptiles is a whole lot sadder.


Yeah it is  it probably would have been worse for me if I knew the beardie longer, however, its still sad.


----------



## Dangergirl (Sep 6, 2010)

It breaks my heart to read things like this (and see the photos of their condition) They are so lucky you stepped in !!
I'm getting my first Euromastyx in October and I can't wait. That one looked WAY to skinny !! Good job


----------



## Crysta (Sep 6, 2010)

They are all eating fine now and turning into healthy little dragons! In a few weeks time Ill find some permanent homes for them. (Already feeling the will to destroy crickets)
I will be only keeping the little uromastyx because he needs more then a few weeks, and Ill probably become attached by then. Plus he doesnt eat crickets.... lol


----------

